# muffler tips



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a chrome tip but I have new piping coming back from my magnaflow and I just tacked a new hanger on to attach it to the rubber gasket. I wouldn't completely remove the hanger as it may put pressure on the others 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

ok well i want to put a little dual tip.. thats all plus maybe a diffuser


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd shop ur local muffler shop for a tip. They will probably be much cheaper for a dual then eBay. But as far as diffusers go, there's a few of us looking for some right now and I have hear insane speed may have a line on some. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

My single tip was 20 bucks and a nice double shouldn't be too much more


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

where can i look?


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I got mine at muffler man which is a chain in Canada. Not sure where you are but any muffler shop should be able to show you a few options 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

i dont want to fully change my exaust though, thats the thing.. i may do a doug thorley axle back. and maybe a resonator from zzp id like a tip though. but i want the sound to change and sound good at least


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Do what I did. Strait pipes the resonator and then replaced the stock muffler with a performance one. Deleting the resonator will change the note slightly and make it slightly louder (not as much as I thought it would for either) and then you can decide what muffler you like best. This car definitely does not need the resonator and a muffler. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

will a zzp midpipe open things up quite a bit?


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> i dont want to fully change my exaust though, thats the thing.. i may do a doug thorley axle back. and maybe a resonator from zzp id like a tip though. but i want the sound to change and sound good at least


I'll be going Doug thorley myself. Love the products and not flashy


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

will that make a difference in sound?


----------

